

Should Microsoft Fund Startups, Y Combinator-Style? - gthuang
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2008/08/11/microsoft-entertains-idea-of-funding-startups-probably-wont-take-the-plunge/

======
iamdave
Founders fear giving their investors too much control and stake in a company
with investors, until Microsoft jumped in the game. Shit just got real.

